# light champagne?



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

just thought you might like to see my latest babies. my champagnes seem to be getting lighter. any ideas on an outcross to darken them down?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they eyes look black,are they?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

As Sarah said, the eyes look black on that photo but it could just be the quality of the picture. Exhibition champagne is supposed to be quite a pale colour though.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If this mouse does have black eyes, you could be looking at beige/stone instead of champagne. Basically, rather than pink-eyed chocolate (aa bb pp), it would be two copies of the beige gene (ce/ce).


----------



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

no its not black eyes, just poor picture quality.sorry about that i will work on it and post a better one in future! I think the overall colour is correct, but they are getting lighter underneath.


----------

